# Birman Marking Standards



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

Heya

Am having some issues. If I put up some pictures of my Jango's paw markings, can someone tell me if they are show standard or not? 

I am particularly confused by the "stopper pad" element. I have now managed to identify the stopper pad and none of his markings go BEYOND the stopper pad, but they do reach it. Does this disqualify him from the Pedigree class? If it does, it doesn't matter  We thought he was always going to be Pet Pedigree class anyway as he did originally have a white mark in his blue point, but he has now outgrown that completely    We were expecting it to get worse, but it got better instead! I love him as my pet and he isn't going to be going to stud or anything, the showing is just a hobby and for fun, so its not a worry either way 

Any help would be great! Can take as many pics as needed!

I know so far he has a good Birman type in face and body structure and his eyes are VERY good. I also know his mask has a symmetrical "M" which his breeder identified on the pictures I showed her today. Its just his white markings I am struggling with 

Thanks!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Put them up, I'll do my best from a piccy. Don't use a flash and do it in daylight so next to a window. 

Take photos of his paw pads and the back of his legs.


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks so much 

Have tried to take some good pics for you 

Here's the paws from the front:










This is the "good" paw










the stopper pad is a while back absolutely no contact with the white at all

Heres the paw I am not sure about




























and then here are his backlegs:



















and the front of his legs










its quite hard to tell on his backlegs still I think as his markings are still developing and darkening there, but would love any input. I think I already know the answer tbh, but wanted to see what someone else said 

Many thanks,

x


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

His hind leg's gauntlets are very high. His right leg looks like it is too high - does it go past his hock? Looks like it on pic #6.

Pic #5 front paw looks too far but may be the angle - looks like it goes around the stopper pad.

I think if he was in a class with another cat that his markings would let him down so would be placed last or lower - that's if a judge doesn't withhold. An interpretation by an experienced judge holding him is obviously different to me looking at pics on a forum, though. 

It may be worth taking him to a show either as a pedigree pet or as a kitten - up to you, it does no harm to show him as a kitten unless his breeder would prefer he wasn't in the class - if you take him as a pedigree pet then ask a judge to come and look at him to tell you what they think. They may decide that his type outweighs the markings being on the cusp of being acceptable or not. 

If you were to push his fur near his stopping pad, does it look a lot better? You may be able to encourage his fur to sit so his glove looks smaller.


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> His hind leg's gauntlets are very high. His right leg looks like it is too high - does it go past his hock? Looks like it on pic #6.
> 
> Pic #5 front paw looks too far but may be the angle - looks like it goes around the stopper pad.
> 
> ...


If I knew exactly what hocks were, I would tell you if they come up that far... I am clueless...

I have spoken to the breeder and I think she is okay for me to put him into Pedigree kitten class and then if I need to I will drop down to Pedigree pet if he is withheld/disqualified due to his paw markings 

This is his facial markings and eyes. He has a good broad Birman face and lovely eyes with good type (I am told) which is why I wanted to try and show him in Pedigree class if his other markings are okay 










Thanks again for your help 

x


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The hock is essentially where the leg bends on the hind leg.

He looks stunning. His ears are a little big but that's his age - he will grow into them. 

No harm in seeing what the pros say about it. That is, after all, the point of showing.


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> The hock is essentially where the leg bends on the hind leg.
> 
> He looks stunning. His ears are a little big but that's his age - he will grow into them.
> 
> No harm in seeing what the pros say about it. That is, after all, the point of showing.


Aww, thanks  I happen to agree that he is stunning, he is my handsome little man ^^ even if his markings turn out to be not show-quality 

His rear leg markings definitely don't pass the hock then, that much I am sure of!

Have sent some pictures to the breeder as well as she is having some friends over tomorrow who also breed Birmans, so hopefully I will get some more opinions on whats what  May give it a go in the kitten class though just to see how it goes and if we drop down to Pedigree class, so be it 

Thanks again for your help!! 

x


----------

